# ford 800 top link bracket?



## dave440 (Sep 11, 2010)

I broke out top hole on top link bracket that the top link bar fastens to. I just bought one, but I cannot get the pin out that fastens the bracket to the rear housing. The pin feels really solid when I hit it with hammer. I figured it just drove out. Any suggestions? Thanks Dave


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a Ford diagram of your lift link system. As I understand your post, the broken part is called the "rocker" (#27 in the diagram). I also understand that you have purchased a replacement rocker? Let me know if this is not correct.

Your problem is nearly 60 years of rust holding that pin in place. Take care not to batter the ends of that pin, or you'll never get it out (Not to worry - you can always file/grind the battered portion down). Spray the pin frequently with penetrating oil (WD-40, etc.), and give it some time to penetrate. You have 2 other holes to use for your top link, while you are waiting for the penetrating oil to work. 

There are 2 pins holding the rocker (#28 & #30). Pin #28 should be free. If you take pin #28 out, you should be able to rotate the "rocker" on the pin #30. If it doesn't want to rotate, put a come-along on it and encourage movement by pulling and whacking on it with a BFH. Work it till it rotates freely. Then see if you can get the pin to move. 

Pin #30 on my tractor is hollow and is pressed into place. The diagram shows your's to be cotter pinned on both ends. So, it should have been a loose fit originally. 

See if you can make any progress with the ideas above, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## dave440 (Sep 11, 2010)

*ford 800 top link bracket*

Thanks, I will start spraying the wd 40.


----------

